# Contacting Dish....REAL person



## Shawneewon (Mar 31, 2021)

*Since 2016, I have been a satisfied Dish Customer with great repair service on a little island in the Middle of Lake Erie. Every year we have put our account on a 6-month vacation hold. We call them when we return and it has been a seamless event.*

* Hell on earth arrives, we leave our island in October 2020 and call Dish to put it on vacation for 6 months. December 2020, we get a notice that Dish is going to disconnect our service for lack of payment and they have sent a box for us to return their equipment. *

* I call and explain that we are not cancelling our service and we arranged a 6-month vacation hold. The person on phone said "Do not send back box, just keep it." To this date, the return box is still sitting in our island post office as we are not on the island.*

* January 2021, I get a bill for $200 plus dollars. I try to call again but end up with a "LIVE Tech agent". I type in what happened and she responded "OK, when you return to island we will take off the charges". I luckily screen shotted the conversation for my records. *

* In March 2021, I get a bill for $400 plus from Dish. On March 21st, I get an email from [email protected] indicating they are attempting to collect $479.36 for dish. *

* On 3/25/2021, I send a certified, insured, signature required letter to Dish (Palatine, IL and Pasadena CA). So far, no response from either (I included both my phone number and email).*

* On March 30, 2021 I get a call from 877-371-3188 saying they are an outsource service for Dish. I explain the situation and respond "we can not guarantee that we will not contact you again". *

* It has been non-stop barrage of calls&#8230;.Warning Will Robinson !! Dish is NOT customer friendly. Screen shot or record any calls you have with Dish. Beware of texts and calls from Convergence Outsourcing. Lucky, we also have Direct on our island. I have contacted my attorney if this negatively impacts my credit rating.*



*Bill Lodermeier *


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Having you been keeping current on your monthly bill (nominally the $5 account suspension fee) all along?

Most any company is going to get uppity if you stop paying your bill.

So you know what you're getting yourself into with DIRECTV:

DIRECTV charges "up to" $7/month for account suspension and the 24 month programming commitment clock pauses when you suspend so you'll be on the hook for three half-years of qualifying programming at the non-discounted rate. If you don't pay your bills as they come in, you'll surely suffer similarly.


----------

